

Ask HN: Where should I go on my Hacker Tourism Vacation? - classicsnoot

I am setting out on a cross country trip from Washington DC to San Francisco. Like many here, I love the article Mother Earth Mother Board ( http:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.wired.com&#x2F;wired&#x2F;archive&#x2F;4.12&#x2F;ffglass_pr.html )and I have always wanted to have my own Hacker Tourist adventure.I would love to get recommendations from a community that has taught me so much about so many things.<p>So far, I have visited the production facility of an antenna tower fabricator. On my way to Chattanooga I will be stopping at a few of the towers they have built. After that I am heading to Kansas City MO.<p>I want to hit as many places as possible, and I&#x27;d like to go from the basic construction of infrastructure to the &#x27;last mile&#x27; of service delivery.
======
classicsnoot
...really? thanks guys gg

